# General GPU Voltmod and External VRM Information



## mllrkllr88

*The purpose of this showcase is to give you some ideas about how to mount external VRM's.*

I did lots of experiments in the past with different mounting methods but I will only show you methods that worked well. I want to fit all the good cards in here so in some cases it will be just 1 or two pictures. If you want more information about any please ask because I likely have 50+ pictures of each.

This is a rough timeline of the external projects I have worked on that I am satisfied with. The timeline will start at the oldest ones and move progressively forward as time goes on.

*Card 1: GTX280 with 580 Lightning power card*



*Card 2: GTX285 with 580 Lightning power card*


*Card 3: HD7970 with EPower*






*Card 4: GTX570 with EPower*





*Card 5: GTX285 with EPower*



*Card 6: GT730 with GPower*




*Card 7: GTX280 with EPower*




*Card 8: 9800GX2 with 2xGTX480 Power Cards*




*Card 9: 9800GT with EPower*




*Card 10: GTX480 with EPower*




*Card 11: HD5870 with GPower*



*Card 12: 9800GT with GPower*




*Card 13: 9800GT with GTX480 Power Card*



*Card 14: GTX280 with EPower*
LOST PICS??


*Card 15: HD4870 with EPower*




*Card 16: 8800GTX with HOF Power Card*




*Card 17: 8800GTX with EPower*



*Card 18: GTX480 with EPower V*




*Card 19: 8800GTX with EPower*



*Card 20: HD7970 with GPower*






*Card 21: GT1030 with EPower V*





*Card 22: GT1030 with EPower*





*Card 23: GTX260 with EPower*





*Card 24: GTX260 with 580L Power Card*




*Card 25: GTX560Ti with G-Power*





*Cards 26, 27: GTX260 216*










*Card 28: GTX260 with A-Power*


*Card 29: DEAD GTX970 With Epower + 8800GTS Power Card for Mems*






















*Card 30: HD4850 with GPower*

















*Card 31: 8600GT with 8800GTS Power Card*










*Card 32: GTX570 with GPower*


















*Card 33: 8800 GTS 512 with EPower*


















*Card 34: 8800GTX with EPower*









*Card 34: 7800GTX with 8800GTX Power Card*

















*Card 35: GTX285 Classified with EPower*

*Card 36: HD5870 with EPower*
Note: One of the memory channels comes from core PWM. Doubling up both memory channels on one (as seen here) works fine for 1350 mem (same as before epower)









*Card 37: HD5850 with EPower*

















*Card 38: HD5850 with EPowerV*









*Card 39: GTX480 with GPower*

















*Card 40: GTX275 with 580L Power Card*









*Card 41: 8800GT with EPower*

























*Card 42: 8800GTX Ultra with GTX770 DII Power Card*

















*Card 43: GTX460 with EPower*

















*Card 44: GTX460 with EPowerV*



*Card 45: HD7950 with EPowerV*





*Card 46: GTX970 HOF (Dead VRM) with GPower*



*Card 47: 8800 ULTRA with HOF Power Card*



*Card 48: GTX480 with HOF Power Card*




*Card 49: GTX460 with Epower*



*Card 50: 8800GT with Epower*



*Card 51: GTX260 with Epower*



*Card 52: GTX460 with 580L Power Card*



*Card 53: GTS250 with HOF Power Card*



*Card 54: HD3870 with EPower*


*Cards 55+56: 8800GT and 9800GT*


*Card 57: GTX275 with EPower*


*Card 58: GTX1080Ti with HOF*



*Card 59: GTX470 with GPower*




*Card 60: 8800 GTS 640 with EpowerV*



So much work, must EAT


----------



## GtiJason

+1 Rep

Great to see our focus group take shape


----------



## Noxinite

Waiting for the per-phase OCP, capping and power board sections.









Great start!


----------



## bigblock990

Subbed for epicness


----------



## Willius

Thank you so much Mllr! It's very nice to have this guide with every aspect of volt modding in one spot.


----------



## kimandsally

An absolute delight to follow REALLY well put together with great photo's in the right place. I for one am very grateful for all the work you have put into this excellent guide which is without doubt the best I've ever seen by miles. Without people like you the overclocking community would be very stale, the work you've put into this will enable many people to mod their GPU's who would not have even tried before this guide, I thank you on behalf of everybody who will use this guide;


----------



## GtiJason

Wow, did you add more info ? This is crazy full of awesome knowledge


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Wow, did you add more info ? This is crazy full of awesome knowledge


I told Mllr to bump it as he had added loads, but he didn't.









Edit: Holy crap, there are even more powerboard pics in the OP now. :O

I see 2x GTX 260 there as well.


----------



## bigblock990

Huge thanks to mllrkllr88 for this awesome guide. Vmodding is made easy if you buy the tools he lists, and follow the guide exactly


----------



## mllrkllr88

bigblock990 said:


> Huge thanks to mllrkllr88 for this awesome guide. Vmodding is made easy if you buy the tools he lists, and follow the guide exactly


It looks killer man, nice work! Anyone can buy the parts from my list, but it takes work and just a little OCD to make it look that good :thumb:


----------



## Samsarulz

Great thread! Maybe master miller is going to have some extra work soon


----------



## 5erveD

Some epic work you got there.


----------



## DanKadr

Hey. Sorry if this a stupid question... I'm new to gpu modding.
I've got a dead R9 280X VaporX card, and thought to try make a power card for my GTX 260 (for the comp) out of it.
Is it possible? Does it even worth it?
Thanks


----------



## ikem

So when setting up the pot. You want to bottom out the pot when starting the card up for the first time? Or should it be set to the same value as what is read from the original FB.


----------



## Minium

ikem said:


> So when setting up the pot. You want to bottom out the pot when starting the card up for the first time? Or should it be set to the same value as what is read from the original FB.


Set it to maximum resistance !


----------



## ikem

Minium said:


> Set it to maximum resistance !


Ok, so once you go lower than the preset resistance, the voltage should rise. I am just trying to wrap my head around this.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Correct! Lower the FB resistance to increase the voltage.


----------



## Minium

mllrkllr88 said:


> Correct! Lower the FB resistance to increase the voltage.


Hey I know quite a bit about volt modding gpus or even adding an external vrm. However I dont know how people volt mod both vmem and vcore on cards that use one single voltage controller configured in 4+1 or something. Since the FB mod is the way to go on most cards and a voltage controller doesnt have two FB pins, one for vmem and one for vcore, I dont understand how people do it. Maybe you or someone here knows.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Minium said:


> Hey I know quite a bit about volt modding gpus or even adding an external vrm. However I dont know how people volt mod both vmem and vcore on cards that use one single voltage controller configured in 4+1 or something. Since the FB mod is the way to go on most cards and a voltage controller doesnt have two FB pins, one for vmem and one for vcore, I dont understand how people do it. Maybe you or someone here knows.


Hey 

Not sure I completely understand the question, you should reference a specific card so we can look deeper. I have seen a few very gold cards, like 6600GT for instance, that use linear regulators for things like memory. So on a few very rare old cards its not possible, however, most cards I have come across are using a buck converter style power management which means you should have the ability to adjust voltage in real time.


----------



## Minium

mllrkllr88 said:


> Hey
> 
> Not sure I completely understand the question, you should reference a specific card so we can look deeper. I have seen a few very gold cards, like 6600GT for instance, that use linear regulators for things like memory. So on a few very rare old cards its not possible, however, most cards I have come across are using a buck converter style power management which means you should have the ability to adjust voltage in real time.


I found a PCB breakdown from buildzoid for a R9 290X, the card actually uses one single voltage controller and has two voltage sense pins, one for vcore and one for vmem. I didn't find any information about voltmodding both vcore and vmem if both voltages are controlled by the same controller, and wondered how people do it. It seems such x+x voltage controllers actually have two sense lines so its actually really easy. 

Another question I have is how do people find the the FB pins without having the datasheet for a voltage controller ? How do you do it if you dont have access to the datasheet ? 
I just ordered some potentiometers,disable switches and voltage displays to do my first practice voltage mod on an old 8800GTS, there is a datasheet for the memory voltage controller so I know where the FB pin is but there is no public datasheet for the core voltage controller and I only know where the FB pin is because some people on the internet found it, but how?

Because I want to do some DryIce overclocking on cards like my 980Ti, not knowing how to find the FB circuit would be a problem. My 980Ti uses an uP1984A and there is literally no information about it anywhere. There is a uP1983 with the datasheet available to the public but the pinouts are completely different (checked with a multimeter) so I would need to find the FB pin some other way.

Thx for sharing all your knowledge about voltmodding with this thread


----------



## mllrkllr88

There are several cards that use a single controller, one that comes to mind is the HD7970. It uses the CHL8228 which does indeed have two independent controllers built into one IC. You can see in the datasheet HERE that pin 6 is VSEN for core and pin 38 VSEN_L2 for MEM/PLL. Those are each independently controllable feedback resistances for increasing or decreasing the different voltage levels. 

As for finding the feedback or sense lines without a datasheet that can be tricky. I have done is many times now but it takes diligence and some reverse engineering. I look at several datasheets by the company which are available and look for patterns in the layout. Then I make some educated guesses based on my findings and so far I have not killed anything. For beginners, if you cannot find the datasheet, or you cannot find/dont want to use internet mods...then its best to just not even go there.


----------



## Minium

mllrkllr88 said:


> There are several cards that use a single controller, one that comes to mind is the HD7970. It uses the CHL8228 which does indeed have two independent controllers built into one IC. You can see in the datasheet HERE that pin 6 is VSEN for core and pin 38 VSEN_L2 for MEM/PLL. Those are each independently controllable feedback resistances for increasing or decreasing the different voltage levels.
> 
> As for finding the feedback or sense lines without a datasheet that can be tricky. I have done is many times now but it takes diligence and some reverse engineering. I look at several datasheets by the company which are available and look for patterns in the layout. Then I make some educated guesses based on my findings and so far I have not killed anything. For beginners, if you cannot find the datasheet, or you cannot find/dont want to use internet mods...then its best to just not even go there.


I will just link you to a part of one of buildzoids videos where he explains how he found the FB circuits (minute 4:40) on cards like his Vega 64 Vega 56 and pretty much every card he has ,without having a datasheet. Have you heard of this method ? Sounds better than guessing to me :/


----------



## mllrkllr88

His "method" is not a method which you could apply to a broad range of GPUs. He is literally doing the exact same thing I described to you above. He is simply looking for the patterns in the layout based on designs which have datasheets for.


----------



## Minium

Did you cut that external VRM off another card and are you using these two Voltage Regulators to supply the 3.3V and 5V ? And why did you short 3pins together on the 8pins ?
For some reason I cant upload the picture here so I uploaded it on Imgur.

https://imgur.com/S5bB96E


----------



## bigblock990

Hey mllr, could you add the solder and flux you use for the copper plate epower mounts?


----------



## mllrkllr88

bigblock990 said:


> Hey mllr, could you add the solder and flux you use for the copper plate epower mounts?


If you want to skip all the junk flux out there (at work I have tried 20+ different ones) and go straight to the best on earth then its Kester brand "Rework" style flux. You can get liquid style pens like I linked up in OP, or for heavy EPower plate modding you would probably prefer a thicker paste. I typically don't use any added flux, but it certainly makes your job easier.


There are many "rework flux" options but I have used both of these and I would highly recommend either:
RF771: https://www.kester.com/products/product/rf771-rework-flux
RF741: https://www.kester.com/products/product/rf741-rework-flux 


You can find them on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Kester-RF741...00CI73TTW/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


FYI: These are "no clean" which means they are not electrically conductive so you can leave it on your PCB and it wont cause problems. However, I would always recommend cleaning your work after you are done with a small bristle brush (toothbrush works well) and alcohol.


----------



## ikki

Thanks, it helps me alot.


----------



## Minium

Today my K|NGP|N TEK-9 Fat arrived to do my first ever DryIce session with a 980Ti Classified (so I dont have to worry about hardmods the first time).
I plan to use a lot of paper towel and kneadable art eraser for insulating the GPU and the area around the PCIE slot. 
However I didnt buy any armaflex or somehting else for the LN2 pot. Do you guys have any tipps ?


----------



## iamjanco

*Necro'ing the thread*; it's still very relevant


----------



## infraredbg

Hello,
Can someone point me to a good voltage displays with potentiometer and 0.1% accuracy?
The source I used before doesn't seem to offer them anymore and I don't want to order a big quantity blind. Have done that 2 times before I found good ones, so I have a bunch of useless displays at home.


----------



## mllrkllr88

infraredbg said:


> Hello,
> Can someone point me to a good voltage displays with potentiometer and 0.1% accuracy?
> The source I used before doesn't seem to offer them anymore and I don't want to order a big quantity blind. Have done that 2 times before I found good ones, so I have a bunch of useless displays at home.


I have buying them on eBay recently, but I know people get them on Amazon. LINK HERE International sources are unknown to me, so maybe someone else can chime in if you are located anywhere outside USA.


----------



## infraredbg

mllrkllr88 said:


> I have buying them on eBay recently, but I know people get them on Amazon. LINK HERE International sources are unknown to me, so maybe someone else can chime in if you are located anywhere outside USA.


Thanks, these look like the ones I've been using. I'm located in Bulgaria, Europe and was buying them from China.
Will try to find the same in China, since it's easier to order and usually have cheaper/free shipping.


----------



## Noxinite

infraredbg said:


> Thanks, these look like the ones I've been using. I'm located in Bulgaria, Europe and was buying them from China.
> Will try to find the same in China, since it's easier to order and usually have cheaper/free shipping.


If you find some, please post a link here. I looked quite a few times, but couldn't find any of the correct model that shipped to the UK.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> If you find some, please post a link here. I looked quite a few times, but couldn't find any of the correct model that shipped to the UK.


Ill ask Leonard Lont to chime in. I know he spent some serious time trying to figure out a good source for himself and it might help out some of you guys.


----------



## 5erveD

Voltage displays! The struggle is real.

I spend quite some time to find the correct ones and getting them shipped to the EU, Netherlands.
Almost every seller is lying in the description and copying other sellers pictures so making it even more difficult to search out the correct ones.
But finally I managed to get some good ones.

Pay attention if the VR screw is at the back to fine tune the setings.
These are 4 digit displays. These work ok. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/0-36-3-Wir...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Tried a tonne of triple displays to. Most of them are crap. Got this link from Bigblock but haven't tried them yet. Needed a credit card to order them.
Just finished aplying for one. So I gonna order those to. These suppose to be OK as well. 
Please report back to here if the are good or not. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YALUXH...yvgK7TkCPlgevS4AIlntnZsNCRwRwlT-JRd_ElGpjoQ5A

Let me know how these work out for you guys!


----------



## Noxinite

"Does not ship to UK"


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> "Does not ship to UK"


3 or 4 digit ones ?
I am about to order the 3 digit ones. 
Can always order some more and ship them to you.
Let me know if you are intrested.


----------



## Noxinite

5erveD said:


> 3 or 4 digit ones ?
> I am about to order the 3 digit ones.
> Can always order some more and ship them to you.
> Let me know if you are intrested.


Both. ;( Such fail.

Atm not modding anything, so I'll pass for now.


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Both. ;( Such fail.
> 
> Atm not modding anything, so I'll pass for now.


NP.
If anyone needs a reroute in the EU don't hesitate to contact me.
I have ordered some 3 digit ones so I am settled for some time now.


----------



## mrmouse

I want to share with you my experience i made with Voltmeter Display's.
Like '5erveD' said: The struggle is real.

All the Display's i tested were shipped from China to Germany.
Usually i wait about 16-60 Days to get them. I'm still waiting for some Displays.

Here is a little list with some Informations.

Old Post with expired Informations - For Up-To-Date Informations check out the 'Voltage Display's List'.


Spoiler



*Description:* *0.36"5Digit DC0-33.000V/0-4.3000-33.000V Precision Digital Voltmeter Panel Meter*
  
ebay.com Link: Click
eBay Item Number: 254001115949
User: diy-electronic
Price: US $ 3.71 - 4.94 (DC 0-33.000V)
Colors: Yellow, Blue, Green, Red
Voltage: DC 0-33.000V, DC 0-4.3000-33.000V
Size: No Option
Wires: 3
Adjustable: No
Digits: 5
Digits after Point: 3 (0.000-9.999/10.000)

Item Location: Shenzhen, Guangdong, China
Shipping to: America, Europe, Asia, Australia
Excludes: Hong Kong, China

*Result:* *(DC 0-33.000V)*
Accuracy: very Good
*Note:* The DC 0-33.000V-Version with 3-Wires shows allways 3 Digits after Point, doesn't matter what Voltage.
The DC 0-4.3000-33.000V-Version with 4 Wires has 4-Digits after Point till 4.3000V.
   
_______________________________________________

*Description:* *2pcs Mini DC 0-100V 0.36inch LED 3-Digital Display Voltage Voltmeter Panel Meter*
 
eBay.com Link: Click
eBay Item Number: 133059580497
User: marketrocket01
Price: US $ 2.99 - 3.99
Colors: Red, Blue, Green
Voltage: No Option
Size: No Option
Wires: 3
Adjustable: Yes
Digits: 3
Digits after Point: 1 (0.0-9.9/10.0)

Item Location: ShenZhen, China
Shipping to: Worldwide
Excludes: _see Spoiler_


Spoiler



Alaska/Hawaii, US Protectorates, APO/FPO, Central America and Caribbean, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen, Afghanistan, Armenia, Azerbaijan Republic, Bangladesh, Bhutan, China, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Maldives, Mongolia, Nepal, Pakistan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, American Samoa, Cook Islands, Fiji, French Polynesia, Guam, Kiribati, Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, New Caledonia, Niue, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Tonga, Tuvalu, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futuna, Western Samoa, Albania, Andorra, Austria, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Cyprus, Guernsey, Jersey, Liechtenstein, Macedonia, Moldova, Monaco, Montenegro, San Marino, Sweden, Switzerland, Vatican City State, Brunei Darussalam, Cambodia, Hong Kong, Laos, Macau, Taiwan, Colombia, Falkland Islands (Islas Malvinas), French Guiana, Guyana, Paraguay, Suriname, Uruguay, Venezuela, Bermuda, Greenland, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Algeria, Angola, Benin, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Cape Verde Islands, Central African Republic, Chad, Comoros, Congo, Democratic Republic of the, Congo, Republic of the, Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast), Djibouti, Egypt, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon Republic, Gambia, Ghana, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Kenya, Lesotho, Liberia, Libya, Madagascar, Malawi, Mali, Mauritania, Mauritius, Mayotte, Morocco, Mozambique, Namibia, Niger, Nigeria, Reunion, Rwanda, Saint Helena, Senegal, Seychelles, Sierra Leone, Somalia, Swaziland, Tanzania, Togo, Tunisia, Uganda, Western Sahara, Zambia, Zimbabwe, PO Box


*Result:*
Accuracy: Moderate
   
_______________________________________________

*Description:* *Mini Digital Voltmeter DC0-100V LED Panel Voltage Meter with Three Wires Tester*
 
ebay.com Link: Click
eBay Item Number: 141614608294
User: xdeal2013
Price: US $ 1.98 - 2.49
Colors: Green, Blue, Red
Voltage: No Option
Size: No Option
Wires: 3
Adjustable: Yes
Digits: 3
Digits after Point: 2 (0.00-9.99/10.0)

Item Location: ShenZhen, China
Shipping to: Worldwide
Excludes: _see Spoiler_


Spoiler



Africa, Brunei Darussalam, Hong Kong, Laos, Macau, Taiwan, Falkland Islands (Islas Malvinas), French Guiana, Guyana, Suriname, Bermuda, Canada, Greenland, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Turkey, Yemen, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, China, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, American Samoa, Cook Islands, French Polynesia, Kiribati, Marshall Islands, Nauru, Niue, Palau, Solomon Islands, Tonga, Tuvalu, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futuna, Western Samoa, Andorra, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Guernsey, Jersey, Liechtenstein, Macedonia, Monaco, San Marino, Svalbard and Jan Mayen, Vatican City State, Anguilla, Antigua and Barbuda, Aruba, Bahamas, Barbados, Belize, British Virgin Islands, Cayman Islands, Costa Rica, Dominica, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaica, Martinique, Montserrat, Netherlands Antilles, Nicaragua, Panama, Saint Kitts-Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, Virgin Islands (U.S.)


*Result:*
Accuracy: Moderate
*Note:* I received Displays with 2 Wires (no adjustable). Maybe it was just a mishap.
  
_______________________________________________

*Description:* *0.36" DC 0-30V LED Panel Voltage Meter 3-Digital Display Voltmeter 3-Wires Green*
  
eBay.com Link: Click
eBay Item Number: 174009181239
User: modulefans
Price: US $ 0.99
Colors: Green
Voltage: No Option
Size: No Option
Wires: 3
Adjustable: No
Digits: 3
Digits after Point: 2 (0.00-9.99/10.0)

Item Location: ShenZhen, China
Shipping to: Worldwide
Excludes: _see Spoiler_


Spoiler



Burkina Faso, Cameroon, Ethiopia, Gambia, Madagascar, Malawi, Mali, Swaziland, Togo, Iraq, Qatar, Yemen, China, American Samoa, Cook Islands, Guam, Papua New Guinea, Montenegro, Serbia, Belize, British Virgin Islands, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Trinidad and Tobago, Virgin Islands (U.S.), Hong Kong, Macau, Taiwan, Bolivia, Suriname


*Result:*
Accuracy: Bad to OK
Note: 2 of 4 Displays have an tolerance by 0.04, the other 2 are accurate.
   



That's it. I will give you an Update when the other Display's will arrive.

*UPDATE:*

A few more Display's arrived.

To leave this Thread for Voltmods and Stuff i opened a new Thread with a List with Informations.
I also took the Data from this Thread.


*UPDATE 2: 01. September 2020*
Took a part of my old Post into a Spoiler, because of expired Informations.
I also updated the 'Voltage Displays List'.

Best Greets,

mrmouse


----------



## 5erveD

The struggle continues!

But with the help of OC legend Elmor the search for voltage displays has been a lot better.
He sells display through his website.

There are also some other stuff which you might find usefull.

Go check it out!

https://elmorlabs.com/index.php/shop/


----------



## Komajster

Minium said:


> I found a PCB breakdown from buildzoid for a R9 290X, the card actually uses one single voltage controller and has two voltage sense pins, one for vcore and one for vmem. I didn't find any information about voltmodding both vcore and vmem if both voltages are controlled by the same controller, and wondered how people do it. It seems such x+x voltage controllers actually have two sense lines so its actually really easy.
> 
> Another question I have is how do people find the the FB pins without having the datasheet for a voltage controller ? How do you do it if you dont have access to the datasheet ?
> I just ordered some potentiometers,disable switches and voltage displays to do my first practice voltage mod on an old 8800GTS, there is a datasheet for the memory voltage controller so I know where the FB pin is but there is no public datasheet for the core voltage controller and I only know where the FB pin is because some people on the internet found it, but how?
> 
> Because I want to do some DryIce overclocking on cards like my 980Ti, not knowing how to find the FB circuit would be a problem. My 980Ti uses an uP1984A and there is literally no information about it anywhere. There is a uP1983 with the datasheet available to the public but the pinouts are completely different (checked with a multimeter) so I would need to find the FB pin some other way.
> 
> Thx for sharing all your knowledge about voltmodding with this thread


Hey!
Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I can't send you a pm since I haven't unlocked this feature yet.

You said that there is a uP1983 datasheet available to the public, but this seems to no longer be the case since I can't find it. I desperately want to fix a 980 Ti that has this controller, and having this datasheet would really help. All I found on the internet was the pin diagram screenshotted from the datasheet.

Maybe you still have it downloaded somewhere? Or someone else has it?


----------



## GtiJason

Komajster said:


> Hey!
> Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I can't send you a pm since I haven't unlocked this feature yet.
> 
> You said that there is a uP1983 datasheet available to the public, but this seems to no longer be the case since I can't find it. I desperately want to fix a 980 Ti that has this controller, and having this datasheet would really help. All I found on the internet was the pin diagram screenshotted from the datasheet.
> 
> Maybe you still have it downloaded somewhere? Or someone else has it?


I knew that uP1983 seemed familiar. I looked for a long time and was not able to find it for my GTX 970 G1 Gaming card so I took the slow and painful route like David Miller said. Poking and prodding, looking at datasheets by the company and related / bought out companies which are available and look for patterns in the layout. Then I make some educated guesses based on my findings.
But lucky for you eventually I did get my hands on the datasheet, it's in my GTX 970 Mod folder and named "uP1983-DS-C3002.pdf"





970BiosFlash - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------

